# Roll n tip awlgrip questions???



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

if you're painting topsides/hull sides,rolling and tipping isn't the best option - spraying,with the proper equipment is definatley the way to go
rolling and tipping will never give you the finish a quality product like awlgrip deserves


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

thorough step by step for all hull surface types

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=182#1

gonna need to build a paint shed or you'll end up buggy


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, unfortunately i dont think spraying is an option. I guess im gonna do 3-4 coats, sand between coats and wetsand buff final coat for a good finish.. I hate sanding!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's awlgrip that one can roll and tip. Not awlcraft

Awlcraft is a base/clear type paint. Made so it can be repaired and blended then buffed out. 

Awlgrip on the other hand cannot be wet sanded and buffed. 
For it is designed to dry to a deep shine. And if wetsanded, it jeopardizes it's protection therefore leaving you with an unprotected surface. 
Making the only reason one would use awlgrip over a cheaper paint irrelevant. 
For that, you with interlux perfection and save the loot. 

By wet sanding and buffing awlgrip you're doing nothing but trashing it.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

In a side by side comparison the roll and tip will surprise a lot of you. We were using the roll and tip on a sailboat at Palm Beach Yacht center. Fifty feet away the pros were spraying a large yacht in a building. When we were nearly done two of the pro painters walked over to see our job. They marveled at how well out roll and tip turned out. You could read the license plates on the trailers parked nearby in the reflection on teh side of the boat. I think you will be pleased with the results and unless you have had experience spray painting (cars or?) I would do the roll and tip.

Frank_S


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've rolled and tipped my last 2 boats and you can get good results as long as you don't rush too much. Make sure to use the proper amount of brushing thinner, not the spray thinner, as stated by the instructions. Some people like to use foam brushes for the tipping portion and they work well, but I always got better results from a very soft bristle brush. Work in smaller sections or else on hot days you may get some of the paint tacking up too fast. Roll on your paint with a foam roller, or very short nap roller depending in the type paint, and do just a foot or two at a time then tip it. Sand with 220-320 in between coats and 2-3 coats should be more then enough with the primer base.

Tip: if you can find a buddy to help out, one can roll and one can tip and you will move very quickly.

Tip#2: Some of the thinners sold for a premium are just rebottled stock, so if you do a search you can save some cash. (ie interlux brushing thinner turned out to be mineral spirits)


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

Other posters are are correct, spraying is the best, but it costs more too, you get what you pay for.

Take a look at Interlux Briteside, it's a one part epoxy that is very affordable and easy to use. A buddy of mine that is about two ahead of me on his project boat just painted his boat with it. He just slopped it on and didn't roll and tip it. He didn't get a yacht-like finish but it look darn good. I can imagine if you roll and tip that how it would look. When I paint mine I'm using Brightsides. 

I have to research if Brightsides can be sanded between coats.

Post pics when your done. Good luck.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brightside is a one-part polyurethane silicone blend. It does look great when you finish and it's what I've used and am using on my boat sides again, but just fair warning it's not extremely durable. However it is extremely easy to fix if scratched!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Well i plan on doing this once so an awlgrip product is what its gonna b. One of my friends gave me a quart of awlcraft 2000 vahalla green- a very nice color, and a quart of mohagony white. Guess i might spray it..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Well i plan on doing this once so an awlgrip product is what its gonna b. One of my friends gave me a quart of awlcraft 2000 vahalla green- a very nice color, and a quart of mohagony white. Guess i might spray it..


Remember Awlcraft takes a Awlcraft clear over it..........


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

PIB weren't you looking for a new project? I'm just sayin, he's got a boat and paint....you're a painter.....


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, I've had to stop on my project vacation and honeydues,but I've been keeping up, but this is the first time I've run up on this, what is roll & tip mean?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gjyzc4c9JnE[/media]


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Brett it never fails you learn something new every day. I think when I get ready to paint my project I'll give this method a try, beats the heck out of buying a spray rig or paying to have it done. Thanks again


----------

